# P380 compared to LCP?



## veedubz

I know that the Kahr is probably the better gun....but is it worth the extra coin? Roughly twice the price of the LCP. How do they compare as far as size and concealability comfort? I have heard that they are both reasonably accurate. For self defense purposes, is the juice worth the squeeze?


----------



## vrodcruiser

The Kahr P9 is a great gun. With a Galco inside the waste band holster it is easy to carry and easy to conceal. I don't know much about the LCP but the Kahr is worth the money; and the gun I trust to protect myself is worth the money.


----------



## mharveyww1

*Here's what I did...*

Bought the LCP and found that, even with a grip extension, it just would not fit my hand comfortably.
The last thing I want is to be fumbling with user-unfriendly grip on a very small pistol - while my heart is pumping adrenaline like an afterburner!
I stopped carrying it.
Today, I handled the new Sig P238. More comfortable than the LCP but still didn't feel 'natural'.
The Walther PK 380 just felt too bulky for the type of concealed carry I do..
I had already bought (and tried to live with) a Bersa Thunder .380 CC. But I was always wondering if (God forbid) my life was "on the line"...was it was going to jam? When the Bersas work, they are very nice. But waaay too many feeding/ejection issues.

SOOOOOOOO....today I tried out a Kahr PM9 and fell in love! This is one comfortable and accurate little gun. 100 rounds through it this evening with NO issues.
Kahr has evidently borrowed some of that Ruger LCR mojo because this 9mm has less felt-recoil than ANY .380 I've shot. Amazing!!!

I've also discovered what Kahr owners mean when they talk about "that trigger"...WOW!
Best double-action trigger I've ever seen.

If you haven't already...do yourself a favor....TRY IT.

Mike Harvey


----------



## Blackmagic14

While I own and agree with the sentiment that the PM9 is a great gun, I think the OP is referring to the 380 Kahr which is significantly smaller then the PM9


----------



## misunderestimated

Blackmagic14 said:


> While I own and agree with the sentiment that the PM9 is a great gun, I think the OP is referring to the 380 Kahr which is significantly smaller then the PM9


I have an LCP tiny gun good for what it is a gun you can tuck in a pocket and absolutely always have with you no excuses!

I used to carry only sig and recently switchd over glocks, Anyways I wanted a tiny gun and purchased the LCP, after owning the LCP i realised that the gun did not stay open on its last shot and decided I needed a new Pocket 380. I was lucky enough to find 2 Kahr 380's and me and my brother in law purchased a pair. I absolutely love my Kahr 380. The only problem I have is its not easey to change the mmagazines as they are real tight to get out. I plan on calling there tecnical support team after I have 500 rounds thru the gun. I feel a gun is not broken in till then

Allthough pricey I see the value in the price and think it will serve me well.


----------



## rccola712

Have you held or shot them both of them yet? That will probably be your best bet. Then it will be up to your preferences to determine 'if the juice is worth the extra squeeze'

on an unrelated note, i like that line, i might have to steal it:numbchuck:


----------



## misunderestimated

I also forgot to mention, the LCP has a real long stroke of a trigger pull. The kahr does not seam as long a stroke and also has useable sights.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo

*LCP Impressions*

I borrowed a friend's Ruger LCP a couple of weeks ago and shot about 25 rounds through it. It is definitely lightweight and jumps around when you shoot it. It took 5 or 6 rounds to zero in on the bullseye. The groups were fine once I got used to it.

There was one problem though. There is a rivet on the left side (looking toward the muzzle) that was not flush with the frame. The recoil was making this rivet cut into the base of my thumb. I was getting my friend's gun bloody so stopped shooting it. If you buy a LCP, check the fit and finish.

I also disliked the trigger. It is a very long pull that made it difficult to stay on the ten ring. This trial convinced me that I didn't want one.

So now I am looking for a friend to buy a p380 so I can try it.


----------



## Steve S

I own both and like the Kahr better.


----------



## recoilguy

The LCP gets busted for many things and the trigger is one that it deserves to be busted on in my opinion. It is a good 300 dollar gun. If 300 is all you can afford to squeeze you will have a decent weapon.

I would squeeze harder and get all the juice rather then buy the LCP. If I just did not have the money and needed a gun and my choice was a LCP or a Kel Tec.......I would buy the LCP and never look back. If I had the money and my choice were the Kahr or the LCP. Someone else would own the LCP and I would be sporting the Kahr. Kahrs are just smoother better built nicer looking easier to aim weapons. Both go bang when you pull the trigger. However you will be pulling for quit a while before the LCP actually does go bang.

RCG


----------



## mako72401

I have an LCP, and definitely like the fit/fnish of it better than the kel-tec, but have not gotten to see the Kahr 380 yet. My only concern, and the primary reason for the LCP is the small size. Without having access to the Kahr 380 it is hard to get an accurate size comparison. Fromo wning a Kahr P40, I am guessing that the Kahr 380 feels better, and would guess it is finished better, but the whole idea of the LCP forme is a pocket gun. Not sure the other is really pocketable.


----------



## DakPara

For a visual and specs comparison, have a look at this:

http://www.mouseguns.com/PocketAutoComparison.pdf


----------



## Fast Eddie

Fit and Finish: Kahr>Ruger>KelTec
Size: Ruger>KelTec>Kahr
Weight: Kahr>Ruger>KelTec
Reliability: Probably Kahr>Ruger=KelTec

As a front pocket gun the Kahr 380 is probably going to be hard to beat. Whether it's worth 2 keltecs or rugers is a good question. Buying the cheaper gun and spending the rest on ammo I would disagree with. Buy the best you can afford and that fits you and your lifestyle. None of these guns are fun "day at the range" guns. I have MK9, PM9 and Colt mustang 380 (same as Sig), as well as Browning BDA 380. The Browning is the only one of these that is fun to put 300 rounds through at one sitting. The BDA is not a pocket pistol, the others are pocket pistols for when you can't carry something larger and more comfortable.


----------

